# wall of death



## firebird (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi

We went to Lincoln steam fair today. Splendid, Lots of engines. They had a wall of death over at the fairground. I've heard of them of course and understand the principle but I've never actually seen one. Well today we went in. Awesome. The young lady rider is something else. take a look.





Never in a million years, for all the tea in china, for all the gold in blah blah blah would you get me in there.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## R.G.Y. (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope you had a look at the bikes as well. Was it an 1920s Indian, striped down?
 R.G.Y.


----------



## firebird (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi RGY

Not sure if it was an indian but I think so. Definitely old, solid rear end and big V twin. They also ran what looked like large japanese air cooled twins. They also ran a 4 wheeled buggy.

cheers

Rich


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 23, 2009)

Geeeeeeezzzz, no safety gear (e.g. helmets) either ..... :


----------



## chillybilly (Aug 23, 2009)

Man i remeber my Dad taking me when i was a lad .Goose fair in Nottingham .
They were looking for new riders a few years ago there was an add in the bike press .
Reckon you be safer doing that than riding on the Uk roads .
Great sounds from those old indians ,and the smell in the enclsed space WOW !! 
Dad hated it LOL


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 23, 2009)

Just brilliant ;D and ........... love the sound

CC


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 23, 2009)

firebird  said:
			
		

> Never in a million years, for all the tea in china, for all the gold in blah blah blah would you get me in there.
> 
> Rich



Well, maybe after 999,999 years, yes. There wouldn't be much else I hadn't done after that long, so maybe then. 
Otherwise, I wouldn't try it either!

Neat vid, Rich. Thanks.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 23, 2009)

The Globe of Death is even more spectacular  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9aREQpcLGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9aREQpcLGU[/ame]

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## firebird (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Bob

You wouldn't get me in that thing either.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 24, 2009)

Here ya go http://www.wall-of-death.co.uk/ gotta love the internet


----------



## Majorstrain (Aug 25, 2009)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> gotta love the internet



Why not take a mate for a spin as well?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ury7J6bK7bc[/ame]

Cheers
Phil


----------

